# Compulsive sex over the years



## MerryBeez (Sep 2, 2021)

test


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Do you honestly expect anyone in their right mind to tell you to stay with this guy?
And do you honestly think that anyone in their right mind would stay with him?
You are looking for advice with the proviso that nobody gives you honest advice.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Well, a guy like this demands a certain lifestyle that he's probably lived his whole life. He's not likely to change.
You know that. He is free to do what he wants, but is definitely not relationship material and his pretending to be is the deceit. He wants it all, and will lie and cheat in order to have it.

Does that about sum it up? I bet you are worth more than being with this film flam man.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Ten rocky years? Leave.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

MerryBeez said:


> My SO and I have been together for a rocky 10 years. While he has always been distant and I have found texts and numbers of women, I always thought that he is the best I am ever going to do.


So you have problems that need to be addressed based on ^^this.^^ Low self-esteem comes to mind.



MerryBeez said:


> I guess I am sharing because I'm sure there are other people like me.
> 
> I appreciate if you would not suggest breaking up or just giving up on the relationship.


I see. You're sharing but you want to control the feedback you receive. Sorry. It doesn't work that way. This is an online forum where people can give their opinions (whether you agree with them or not) as long as they don't break forum rules.

With that said, I fail to see what purpose your posting serves. Do we have people who post here reporting that they tolerate cheating, abuse, lying, and all other types of bad behaviors from their partners? Sure. But they generally invite constructive dialogue.

ETA: If that is a photo of you, I'd suggest you consider deleting it. Anonymity is the best way to go.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

OP has deleted her opening post.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The only reason you are with him is because you think you will find no one better? That is a terrible reason to stay with anyone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@MerryBeez Even though you removed the content from your post, I hope you have received enough advice to enable you to make a decision on what your next steps should be.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully @MerryBeez has obtained the assistance she required.

This thread is now closed to further replies.

If you require any more help @MerryBeez, we are her for you.


----------

